
Why men don't like funny women - trequartista
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/11/plight-of-the-funny-female/416559/?single_page=true
======
flubert
>It was a weighty subject, so occasionally she would inject a sarcastic
comment about her own upbringing to lighten the mood.

...my first reaction to that was that sarcastic people aren't as funny as they
think they are. Maybe I'm not alone.

"Think Sarcasm is Funny, Think Again"
[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/think-
well/201206/think...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/think-
well/201206/think-sarcasm-is-funny-think-again)

------
Someone1234
I was expecting a rant, but actually this is quite a good article. Seems to
look at a bunch of different data points, and while it is still opinionated I
think the author goes to great lengths to justify their opinion (and
intentionally evolves it).

Worth a few minutes to read even if it didn't really change my opinion about
the topic at hand.

------
dave_ops
I'm extremely drawn to funny women. I like that they play around mentally with
cultural taboos and find creative ways of walking the line between making
themselves laugh and making other people uncomfortable.

------
DrScump
Why was the title changed to say something the article does not claim?

~~~
dang
Because the submitter editorialized, which violates the HN guidelines.

------
mcv
But I love funny women! I particularly like my funny wife.

